# Need help biding jobs



## Miceeb (Apr 15, 2021)

I recently just did a 33 foot linear job with baseboards. Drywall was cut before hand 1 foot up. Got paid 800 for it w 1099. Is that a fair price? I finished it in one day. paid my helper $160 for the day and spent 100 on material. Was that a fair bid?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

It sounds like you came out fine, no idea what your overhead is, stuff like gas, taxes, general liability workers comp and payroll costs, electricity, any software for making, reading, and sending invoices, tool repairs, all that stuff you need to keep in mind down the line. I also have no idea what area you live in, if your in a super-dense urban city where rent is very high, or if you're in a less expensive place to live. 

Here is a tip for a new guy, go to the local government office and pay $50 or whatever to start a business, get a separate business bank account, and charge all your expenses like materials and gas, tools all that to your business account. At the end of the year, you'll have a ton of costs you can write off, so you pay fewer taxes.


----------



## DonnieTheTaper (May 2, 2021)

What I like to do in cases like these.. add up ALL the hours including your helpers and then divide how much you got paid to hours and you'll see how much you made a hour.. and I feel everyone should know what they are worth an hour.. ask around to other finishers what they are getting per sq foot.. for bigger jobs I usually ask for the sheetrock order and add up all the square footage that way and charge by foot.. smaller jobs such as a bathroom you should be getting anywhere between 300-800 depending on size and amount of corner bead, etc..


----------



## ckshadd (Nov 21, 2021)

Miceeb said:


> I recently just did a 33 foot linear job with baseboards. Drywall was cut before hand 1 foot up. Got paid 800 for it w 1099. Is that a fair price? I finished it in one day. paid my helper $160 for the day and spent 100 on material. Was that a fair bid?


500$ min a day for me or bust


----------



## CHinxxerS (12 mo ago)

It is a fair bit. In my opinion, you should have given your helper a little bit more, but I don't know how he is helping you, and one hundred sixty dollars in a day for a helper is not so bad. I also have a weekend job. I help people in my town to deal with broken roofs. I work with my son, and he is also my helper. I always give him half of the money we did. Even though he is doing twice less work as I am doing, I am always paying him a half because I like that he is so young and has the initiative to work.


----------

